# Just got woken up by mice screaming..



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Only to find..
3 females, snacking on mice.. (baby mice)
the had a slight black ness to them but no eyes..(as in not open yet..looked new pinky )
i managed to stop them, but to late, i had a head with a body no limbs, and a pair of legs left. now fed to a snake..
but this is ruff seriously wrong..
how common is it that they get eaten?
will the parents miss them? or?
*pukes*
it was ruff.. never want to do that/see that again.
they have food water space new mothers though, but still?

(P.s these ARENT the ones i have been posting about, but another tank)


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

its quite common and extreamly not nice we have a syrian hamster at college eat her whole litter was not nice cleaning it up 

i am sure it wont happen again 

they normally do it if there is something wrong with that baby eg, deformed or ill


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ohh dear..... X x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

beardyLover said:


> its quite common and extreamly not nice we have a syrian hamster at college eat her whole litter was not nice cleaning it up
> 
> i am sure it wont happen again
> 
> they normally do it if there is something wrong with that baby eg, deformed or ill


looked fine, what was left of it..
there were 3 definatly eaten.. 
i feel really faint now 



quilson_mc_spike said:


> ohh dear..... X x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

R.I.P baby meeces.... X x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> R.I.P baby meeces.... X x


thanky






should i clean them out in the mornign incase other ''bits'' have been left?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah that a good idea hun i hope you feal better in the morning

and i bet the snake apreciated it?.... X x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> yeah that a good idea hun i hope you feal better in the morning
> 
> and i bet the snake apreciated it?.... X x


he hasnt even looked at it, miserable git lol


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

oh hun *hughug* that's awful 
RIP little babies 
xxx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

miss_rawr said:


> oh hun *hughug* that's awful
> RIP little babies
> xxx


thanky,
cant beliveve they dit it, to their own babies, its so odd... thank god humans arent like that!! lol


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> thanky,
> cant beliveve they dit it, to their own babies, its so odd... thank god humans arent like that!! lol


can you imagine walking in ony our mum feastin away on your little brother or sister :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

miss_rawr said:


> can you imagine walking in ony our mum feastin away on your little brother or sister :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


discusting! lol


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> discusting! lol


very! yet...i cant stop thinking about it!!
i'm wrong in the head :sad:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

miss_rawr said:


> very! yet...i cant stop thinking about it!!
> i'm wrong in the head :sad:


lmao..


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

MUM! PUT THE BABY DOWN!!!

ok ok i'll shut up i'm sorry xx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

if you want you can have my sausage instead of the babies 

(ps look in miss_rawrs sig and read the whole post ).... X x


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Sadly it is common practice amoungest Rodents.
If they are disturbed in someway (looked at, touched, picked up, photographed etc) and feel that they are under threat, Either thro some action or smell, Then they will kill and eat their own.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh no! its not happened to many but there is some cases where mice eat babies.
It could just be a hormonal rampage male mouse to a mummy mouse with a temper or just not wanting them.
If the babies are ill they can sence it and kill them as its natures way.
Could be because you have a few together some feel threatened when in with others its a risk to take. They can also fight over babies if two mums want to feed and want to have there own nest they will play tug of war with them and kill them.

r.i.p babies!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So sorry to read this Gina - now wonder you're feeling feint.

Rodents do do this if they are stressed in any way, one of my baby gerbils had his foot chewed by his mother, but fortunately that was all she did and when I discovered it I took him out of her way. I believe some mice and rat breeders increase the protein levels when mothers give birth because there is a belief it _might_ be because the mother needs more protein when she's lactating. Don't know if it's true, but I know some breeders do this.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Many years ago I had a rat that gave birth to 6 baies. All was well until they were 4 weeks old. I went in and she had killed or maimed them. I had some PTS and ended up with 2 babies that had toes and tail tips missing that survived. It was horrid and I cant understand why she did it at such a late age.:bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, Sevenpence, (what we call the 3 legged gerbil, cos there were 7 babies) was about 3 weeks old when that happened, so fortunately I was able to take him away and not have him die from being too young.

My first hamster, ate 1 baby at 1 week, another at 3 weeks and so again I took the last one out!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

its so odd, i have read about it happening but you dont htink it will happen to you. was horribly, cos they did it from the back legs up, so would of felt it..
pfft silly things.


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

How awful...I'm sorry...

R.I.P lil meeces


----------



## eyespy900 (May 9, 2009)

*mice*

hi just a quick question, when the mother had the babies, did u take the father out and put him in another cage/tub home?. if u didn't then that is the problem. the female will kill and eat all the babies that have thier dad's sent on them, i dont know why this is, but it happened to me, now when i know she is pregnant i seperate them at about 14 days after they mated. this way the female will usually look after them all. i have got 2 females and 1 male, the females both had babies and they r all still alive, got 6 from one and 9 from the other. hope this helps


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Urgh Gina, that's horrible :gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

eyespy900 said:


> hi just a quick question, when the mother had the babies, did u take the father out and put him in another cage/tub home?. if u didn't then that is the problem. the female will kill and eat all the babies that have thier dad's sent on them, i dont know why this is, but it happened to me, now when i know she is pregnant i seperate them at about 14 days after they mated. this way the female will usually look after them all. i have got 2 females and 1 male, the females both had babies and they r all still alive, got 6 from one and 9 from the other. hope this helps


happened ages ago, and since then i have had hundreds of beautiful babies. i think it was beacuse it was their first litter (i think)



butterfingersbimbo said:


> Urgh Gina, that's horrible :gasp:


not nic eis it? lol
best of all is when you get left a head, or even better a body without a head!!


----------

